

Why India has never seen a military dictatorship - QuercusMax
http://qz.com/418468/why-india-has-never-seen-a-military-dictatorship/

======
craftkiller
Not a military dictatorship but they did have "The Emergency"
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emergency_(India)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emergency_\(India\))

------
known
They're preoccupied with
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caste_politics_in_India](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caste_politics_in_India)

------
sidcool
>We perhaps don’t realise what a luxury that kind of certainty is.

It indeed is a luxury.

